
Manufacturing hub starts work on first zero-labor factory - ph0rque
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2015-05/03/content_20606573.htm
======
dozzie
Too late to be the first lights-out factory. Japanese have those already.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lights_out_%28manufacturing%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lights_out_%28manufacturing%29)

